# Snow / thaw water ingress - what to do?



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello
I have just been getting the motorhome ready for our skiing trip and noticed in the front corner of the overcab bed there has been some water ingress and also what looks like hopefully condensation drips from the roof (they are frozen). We are in Scotland and get loads of rain and never had a problem so I am presuming it was to do with the snow and thaw. Now we are -5 again not sure what to do. I can't get the little amount of snow off the roof, its frozen on.
We did clear the snow off as it came but not every single drop, the majority.

What do you guys think I should do? We go off on xmas eve for 10 days.

We had ingress issues with the old van and gutted this has happened.

Viks


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am no expert but it is possible the snow has blown in under a gap or through a vent. If the gap is well protected from the rain then it may not be serious.

As you say heavy rain is not a problem this may be the case.

If this is the problem you may be able to protect the gap when laying up the van or if it is a vent, simply close it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. If it is condensation it should be evident in other places too. Inside cold cupboards etc. Check that and see. If you don't find damp in other places then it looks like a leak, Alan.


----------



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Its the corner of the luton bit above the cab so there are no vents etc. I know that area can be prone to leak so I am always looking there - paranoia!
Viks


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We had the same problem a week ago, 2 weeks after our water ingress check and 3 days before the 5 year warranty expires.

Went to C & S Caravans who had a look. His assessment water under capping has frozen and expanded joint letting in small amount of water with tell tale water mark. Ours is going in on 4th Jan. for work under warranty.

Sorry to hear you are having a problem. Perhaps some sealant over the vulnerable area until you are back from skiing and better weather.

Jan


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Must be in the air. Went to ours on thurs, to give it a clean after the weekend in southport. Water on the back window rubber, and a drip from either the light, reversing camera or seal or even due to the force of rain last week the top window hinge. 

On investigation( as much as someone who doesn't know her backside from her elbow) decided it was the light. So I have smeared silkaflex all along the seam of the light. Cant tell whether it's worked due to the hard frosts. I've taken off the window blinds and attached some good old masking tape to a very thin flexible kitchen chopping board and stuck it where the water was coming In, which goes into a tray to catch what may or may not come through. It certainly wasn't leaking last weekend. There is no staining, as yet on the interior of the cupboards.

Anyway, luckily it is still within warranty, and is going in, weather permitting, next Tuesday. So tomorrow we are going to empty it. I hate it when things go wrong, as neither of us are very DIY capable.


----------

